
Prospective study:transmission of MDROs between sites and hospitalized patients - bookofjoe
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/infection-control-and-hospital-epidemiology/article/prospective-study-of-transmission-of-multidrugresistant-organisms-mdros-between-environmental-sites-and-hospitalized-patientsthe-transfer-study/2699FD7DB1CA8327E48E9E56062D9F47
======
bookofjoe
"Conclusion: Microbiological bacterial transfer events between patients and
the environment were observed in 18.5% of patient encounters and occurred
early in the admission."

